# Sudwala email re defaulters



## Sue (Feb 26, 2014)

Anyone else receive this?  Not sure what it means as I am not in default.  Sent an email for clarification.


Dear Member

RE: Manzi Monaté Country Club Share Block Limited February 2014 Tender

Notice is hereby given that the levy defaulters’ timeshare modules and related shares in the abovementioned Company will be sold by tender to recover the amounts due to the Company in terms of the pledge and lien over the shares by the Company.

All the details regarding the tender are included in the attached tender letter for your perusal.

Kind Regards / Vriendelike Groete





-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## itchyfeet (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been trying to pay Sudwala 2015 levy for over two months.  If they're handling these other accounts in the same way, I can see why they're in default.  I'm about ready to "throw in the towel".


----------



## wheaties (Feb 26, 2014)

I got it as well and have absolutely no idea what it means.  I am a Sudwala owner and there is no reference to Sudwala at all.  Anyone have any input?


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 5, 2014)

I've been out of town and just had a chance to view the messages.
My take is they are notifying members of an opportunity to purchase defaulted t/s from other resorts.  Who the 'they' are, I have no idea. But obviously, Sudwala endorsed the offer.


----------



## v_warhol (Mar 7, 2014)

I asked them about these emails and here is their response:

The Tenders has been send out to ALL of the Share block Owners of Multiple VRS Managed Resorts, no matter where you have timeshare. If you have timeshare at Sudwala, Crystal Springs, Ngwenya or any of our other Resorts then your email address is on our database. We are giving our current members the option to Tender on weeks at other Resorts. You don’t have to be a current owner at Manzi Monate or Sandy Place in order to Tender on / or buy a week.



Note: Only Levy Defaulting Owners weeks has been placed on Tender (see the list on the Tender Documents on page 2 of the email dated 26 February 2014 send to you) Please read through both Tender documents, as all the details and conditions are stipulated in there.



You or your colleagues/relatives are welcome to Tender on these weeks should you wish to own timeshare at Sandy Place (St. Lucia - KZN) or Manzi Monate (Pretoria - Gauteng). The Tender is open for anyone to Tender on.  The weeks on the Tender list are for sale to highest bidder.  For more information on these two Resorts please visit our Website www.vrsonline.co.za


----------



## pal (Jun 23, 2014)

*Tender for Sudwalla Lodge*

I got the email regarding "tender" too.  Have no clue what that means and how it affects me.  I own at Sudwalla lodge and my weeks are paid and deposited AND USED!!

But the person who I would email no longer works there....so has the company been sold?  I don't know.  I'll keep you guys posted as to what I hear.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 24, 2014)

Pal,
I also got another recent email and this time the tender is for defaults for Sudwala (previous posts were offering defaulted weeks from other VRS resorts).

What they're doing is offering for sale weeks that other owners have defaulted on.  Sad to see, but I guess the defaults shouldn't be surprising with the special assessment last year.  OTOH, it's good to see a resort pro-actively trying to recoup part of the costs instead of/prior to passing them on to other owners.


----------

